# Robot B9 Texture



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

At this scale, what's the best way to give the robot's upper body the 'cast iron' texture seen in the show?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I would use an automotive etching primary. Some of them maybe a close enough gray to use as the final coat, but all of them can be oversprayed with the final paint color.

Be sure to paint a few sprues as a test piece first. :cheers2:


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

LoraElise said:


> At this scale, what's the best way to give the robot's upper body the 'cast iron' texture seen in the show?



The original prop had a very rough texture. Supposedly, this was done to prevent "hot spots" caused by the studio lights. If this is the the look you're going for, use several very lightly misted coats of a dull silver spray paint. Followed by several light coats of Testors Dull Coat or Model Master Lusterless Flat. Make sure to wait a few minutes between each coat. 

I used Tamiya Sliver Leaf (TS-30) on mine, but you may want something duller. I know Tamiya makes several shades of silver, but I am not sure which one is the dullest. You could get more texture by using a clear frosted spray. I know this is available from Krylon.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

I managed to get a nice texture by spraying an undercoat about a foot from the surface of the parts on a hot day.
What happens is that the spray solidifies a little before hitting the surface creating a speckling effect like really fine sand. 
When dry lightly sand off the excess beading till you get the desired effect.
Doesn't matter which paint you use just as long as you can produce a fine spray so the texture is like a dusting of caster sugar on the surface (best to experiment yourself in varying conditions). 
I masked off any areas I wanted to remain smooth like the ribbing around the torso and finished with a coat of silver.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iazAnxSXMOD6p4eGrQ9BHx3WKYYgprfX/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qpGWGRhv9WZQB1cC_oygKehmwGnuuzpr/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1oPsjAp0_C266_iiVoPadXj8qs4ddELhf/view?usp=sharing


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

David3 said:


> I managed to get a nice texture by spraying an undercoat about a foot from the surface of the parts on a hot day.
> What happens is that the spray solidifies a little before hitting the surface creating a speckling effect like really fine sand.
> When dry lightly sand off the excess beading till you get the desired effect.
> Doesn't matter which paint you use just as long as you can produce a fine spray so the texture is like a dusting of caster sugar on the surface (best to experiment yourself in varying conditions).
> ...



Excellent work. You really nailed that texture. I'm especially impressed by the mouth ... it looks just like glowing neon. How did you do that?


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, I just painted the back side of the clear parts with Tamiya orange (X-6).
Because its painted straight onto the clear plastic without undercoat its hard to get an even coat so might be a good idea to use some fine grit sandpaper on the underside to give the paint a bit of grip for an even finish.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

David3 said:


> Thanks, I just painted the back side of the clear parts with Tamiya orange (X-6).
> Because its painted straight onto the clear plastic without undercoat its hard to get an even coat so might be a good idea to use some fine grit sandpaper on the underside to give the paint a bit of grip for an even finish.


Thanks. I wasn't sure how you did that. The effect looked so good, I thought you might have replaced the kit part with tinted plastic rod.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

When I build mine I am going to try some under thinned silver so it dries before flowing together on the surface. 
Then go over it with a good coat to blend it together.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is a great B9 robot reference site:

The B9 Robot Builders Club


Lots of great reference info and a color guild.


----------

